# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  forever yours

## TISHA

There is nothing in the world as great as thee
that makes me believe in what I see
I want to be with you all the time
and make you see that you are mine

we belong together in the stars of the night
that I see all the time in your eyes 
what would i do without you 
It makes me decide that i would be through

do not leave me alone, do not leave me be 
but what do I do if you are not here 
I cannot not believe and I cannot persist 
you are the one I just can not resist

I am forever yours...

----------


## Sporadic

nice
u know i dont like poetry the most of the times, but tumhari poetry parhnay ko dil karta hai, its nice, very nice

----------


## TISHA

AWWWW HOW SWEET OF U THX 4 LIKING MY POET

----------


## Sporadic

u welcome tisha

----------


## TISHA

:Smile:

----------


## TISHA

k

----------


## *Fatima*

soooo cute

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Very nice Tisha  :Smile:

----------


## TISHA

thx

----------


## Fairy

Nice  :Smile:

----------


## Mr_cool

hmmm nice...

----------


## TISHA

thx alot

----------


## Mr_cool

thx for sharing tisha...

----------


## rockydada

wow that was cool one.

----------


## TISHA

thx

----------


## rockydada

wow that was cool one.

----------


## Mr_cool

u r always wellcome

----------


## TISHA

thx every1

----------


## iamninu

coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## iamninu

coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## TISHA

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## drpatel1986

:applaud; nice :applaud; keep it up

----------


## TISHA

thx

----------


## Muzna

nice one tisha  :Smile:

----------


## sallo_smartest

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowww 
awesome i like it

----------


## TISHA

thank u

----------

